# XCOM - ruckelt



## Kusarr (5. April 2013)

hi Leute,

habe XCOM durch Bioshock Infinite gratis dazubekommen und muss sagen, dass das Game einfach Hammer ist.

Leider treten manchmal richtig krasse ruckler auf (vor allem einmal immer dann, wenn die Berserker sich bewegt haben). Meist nur wenn sich die Gegner bewegen, bei mir nie. Aber auch nich bei jedem Game, kommt wohl auf die Map an.

Weiß einer woran das liegt? An meinem PC sicher ned, der würde das Game wohl 3 mal gleichzeitig zum Laufen bekommen


----------



## Myst007 (5. April 2013)

Das Problem habe ich ach bei XCOM. Es ist ein bug ich hoffe das die den bald beseitigen, aber es ist ja auch wieder ein Konsolen-Port also eigentlich kein wunder! Leider......


----------



## Kusarr (5. April 2013)

Da bin ich ja "froh" dass es nicht nur bei mir der Fall ist ... aber is das Game ned schon länger drausen? Sowas dürfte echt mal schneller behoben werden =/


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Das Game ist der Hammer: check
Gelegentliche Ruckler: check
"Crank" als Hintergrundbeschallung: check
Frau befriedigt und schläft: check
Licht: check
 Vaporisator gefüllt und auf Soll-Temperatur: check
Ruckeln bei Runden-basiert (Hirn/Entscheidungen schneller als 4,2 Ghz): unchecked

Hast'd es eilig ? (unchecked)



Kusarr schrieb:


> Sowas dürfte  echt mal schneller behoben werden =/


XCOM ist KEIN First-Person-Shooter: check


----------



## Kusarr (6. April 2013)

Lexx, wenn du mir/uns was mitteilen willst, versuchs mal in klaren texten.
Kein Schimmer was du mir gerade sagen wolltest


----------

